# Advice needed. Anti-mode 8033 or not?



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi. I am currently looking into getting a Anti-mode 8033, but I am not sure how much of an improvement it would yield. So I would be very grateful if you could comment my current REW measurement, and perhaps advice me whether the Anti-mode 8033 would be worth the investment.

This is my current waterfall.










Do you think the Anti-Mode 8033 would have an audible improvement or just a measureable?

*Edit note
The current measurement is with the subwoofers (audio pro ace-bass 3) built in EQ set to -6dB @ 50Hz Q2


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Anti-Mode is a good choice for people who want a quick-and-easy solution, but I don’t think it’s the best choice in a subwoofer equalizer, as explained here. Most people go for it because they don’t want to hassle with something like REW and manually setting filters for an equalizer like the BFD. You’ve already mastered REW, so it should be a snap for you to program a parametric equalizer. Plus it’ll save you a few hundred dollars.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Wayne for your input. I have been exploring the BFD (DSP1124P) option as well, only problem it seems hard to come by in sweden where I live. I will try again finding a reseller. Does the send filters to REW work well? Hard to set up?

EDIT.

I have found the FBQ2496 in sweden for roughly $199. That must be a really good deal right? Is that one better than the DSP1124P? It seems more advanced.

What do I need in my computer to hook it up for use with REW, sending the filter settings?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’ve never used the auto filter loading feature myself, but judging from the fact that we hardly ever get any questions on the Forum about it, it must work pretty good. It’ll require a MIDI interface cable, as noted in the REW Help Files.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

I have found the FBQ2496 in sweden for roughly $199. That must be a really good deal right? Is that one better than the DSP1124P? It seems more advanced.

What do I need in my computer to hook it up for use with REW, sending the filter settings? The MIDI in the FBQ I understand but my computer doesnt have an external soundcard and I have no clue what kinda card I need to buy to hook it up...

Also, do I connect the FBQ via XLR or the telejack?

Edit. Sry for asking questions that has answers in the BFD guide. According to the guide I can use either XLR or tele.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The FBQ is supposed to be a better equalizer for its intended purpose in a PA system. However, for our application – subwoofers – it’s not as good as the BFD. 

Good that you found the BFD Guide. :T For computer connections, sound cards, MIDI, etc. review the REW Help Files.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

Sadly I couldn't find a BFD1124P in sweden. However, I found the FBQ2496 and I have now ordered one + I ordered a USB MIDI interface. But boy do I feel confused at the moment hehe. I have read the FBQ manual + the BFD manual here at HTS. I think I understand most of it but I have a few questions if you don't mind.

1. USB Midi interfaces do work with REW + FBQ2496 right?

2. The FBQ2496 manual says for the MIDI connection to function I need to have ALL cable connections correct first, does this mean that the connections with the subwoofer/reciever must be connected during the downloading of filters from REW? My problem is that my computer is in an entirely different room and I need to unhook the FBQ from the sub and connect it via the midi to my computer for the filter transfer, and then re-connect with sub/reciever. Will that work?

3. This might be a stupid noob questions but here goes...Will the FBQ operate in PEQ mode by default or do I need to enable/disable something prior to using it? Just hit the PEQ button or what?

4. The filters are stored in some kinda eprom right? So after unplugging the powercord from the FBQ the settings aren't lost?

5. My sub has 2 choices for connecting to the reciever A. Line in L R - with access to subs filter/eq/crossover/slope/etc. and B. LFE - with no access to any EQ/crossover/slope/etc (crossover handled by reciever). Which one would be preferable to use with the FBQ? LINE IN and set the sub EQ to 0 but able to handle crossover and slope OR via LFE and have access only to crossover via reciever?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

NixPix said:


> 1. USB Midi interfaces do work with REW + FBQ2496 right?


Yes.



> 2. The FBQ2496 manual says for the MIDI connection to function I need to have ALL cable connections correct first, does this mean that the connections with the subwoofer/reciever must be connected during the downloading of filters from REW? My problem is that my computer is in an entirely different room and I need to unhook the FBQ from the sub and connect it via the midi to my computer for the filter transfer, and then re-connect with sub/reciever. Will that work?


You only need the midi connected for filter transfer.



> 3. This might be a stupid noob questions but here goes...Will the FBQ operate in PEQ mode by default or do I need to enable/disable something prior to using it? Just hit the PEQ button or what?


REW will set all the filters to PEQ mode for you.



> 4. The filters are stored in some kinda eprom right? So after unplugging the powercord from the FBQ the settings aren't lost?


Correct.



> 5. My sub has 2 choices for connecting to the reciever A. Line in L R - with access to subs filter/eq/crossover/slope/etc. and B. LFE - with no access to any EQ/crossover/slope/etc (crossover handled by reciever). Which one would be preferable to use with the FBQ? LINE IN and set the sub EQ to 0 but able to handle crossover and slope OR via LFE and have access only to crossover via reciever?


Generally best using the LFE input when feeding the sub from a receiver.


----------



## NixPix (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you very much John. 

Now all I have to do is pray the usb midi cable I bought will work with REW and/or with Win7 x64, or else I'll have to make a dual boot win7/xp. I'll know for sure when I get home from work.


----------

